# برنامج لتشغيل اكثر من ياهو فى وقت واحد



## tonylovejesus (17 أبريل 2009)

سلام والنعمة 
جبت النهاردة برنامج ممكن يشغل اكتر من ياهو (ايميل) فى وقت واحد

اول حاجة هتسطب البرنامج 
تانى حاجة والاهم تقفل الياهو لوكان شغال وبعد كدة تفتح البرنامج ودوس crack it
وبعد كدة تفتح الياهو مرة ولو عايز كزة مرة دوس عليها 

حمل من هنا

:download::download:  *tony*  :download::download:


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى على البرنامج 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mina noshy (18 أبريل 2009)

انا مش عارف احمل حاجه من على النت كل مره يظهر لى الرقم الرقم المسلسل خظأ


----------



## tonylovejesus (18 أبريل 2009)

لية بس


----------



## tonylovejesus (18 أبريل 2009)

kokoman ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## mina noshy (19 أبريل 2009)

برنامج  الدون لود ممكن يكون مش عندي 
مش عارف احمله من عى النت


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## gerglys (20 أبريل 2009)

*مافيش حاجه تفتح اكتر من حساب جووجل فى على جهاز واحد فى نفس الوقت*​


----------



## duosrl (27 أبريل 2009)

tonycraspo قال:


> سلام والنعمة
> جبت النهاردة برنامج ممكن يشغل اكتر من ياهو (ايميل) فى وقت واحد
> 
> اول حاجة هتسطب البرنامج
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tonylovejesus (2 مايو 2009)

*مشكورين على مروركم*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## tonylovejesus (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا   على مرورك الجميل


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (13 مايو 2009)

*شكرا اخي الحبيب علي البرنامج الرب يباركك مشكورررررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررررر*

*http://lordjesus.yoo7.com/*


----------



## هانى القاهر (17 مايو 2009)

ممكن بعد اذنك tonycraspo اضف طريقة تانية من غير تحميل وهى : 
 1- افتح run 
2-اكتب regedit ثم اضغط  Ok
3- HKEY-CURRENT-USER >>SOFTWARE>>YAHOO<<PAGER<<TEST
3-ثم اضغط كليك يمين فى النص التانى من الشاشة واختر new  ثم d-word value
4-قم بتغير الاسم الى plural 
5- اضغط كليك يمين عليها ثم اختر modifty
6-قم بتغيير value data الى الرقم 2  و  اختر  hexadecimal

ارجو انكوا تكونوا استفدوا من الطريقة دة
طريقة منقولة


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير تونى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## lovely dove (30 مايو 2009)

​


----------



## tonylovejesus (17 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى على مروركم


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)




----------

